# Need help with brand new pup....losing my mind.



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

Just picked up a 7 week male pup 4 days ago and I'm losing my mind with all the issues arising from chewing, barking, jumping, no sleep, housebreaking, you name it. It's been 14 years since my last pup and I had my children at home to help. Now its my wife and I...and we both work. I just need some help getting through these next few weeks as I'm totally committed. 

I bought Hillmans Training a Retriever Puppy and Sound Beginnings BUT they don't address all the issues and challenges of a new pup at home. I know what to do in terms of crate training but the rest of our routing isn't working. Add to this a 14 year old jealous male lab that doesn't give us an inch of space. Here are my main issues/questions I could use advice on:

1. Crate training...using a smaller crate in house, with towel, but he still pees in it at night, even though I get up twice. Should I put a filler piece in the back of crate?
2. Pup is very active when out and while I have 6-7 varying chew toys, he has attention span of a knat. Invariably, he prefers fabric on curtains or furniture...or electrical cords. Should I limit his play area to one room as opposed to several rooms?
3. What chew treats or objects will relax him and relieve his tendency? 
3. How long is enough play time for each session? Should I feel bad about crating him right after a short play session when I have things to do?
4. How do I stop him from biting and trying to tear everything in his reach? Is it too early to start using Apple Bitter or something similar? 
5. What about jumping up on my and barking to get my attention when I'm seated? Seems like a bad habit developing? 
6. Getting up in middle of night...how many times is reasonable before he'll start holding bladder better?
7. Nipping at young grandchild(5 yrs old)

Any and all advise appreciated.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

mine went from toy to toy to toy for about 5 sec each. i got a kong and put some purina pro plan wet food in it and a small amount of peanut butter and that kept him buy for about an hour at a time but he only got that once a day. pups are hard


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to this website of field trailer Connie Cleveland 
On the homepage see "must reads". These pretty much answer your questions. 
http://www.dogtrainersworkshop.com/


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Is be lying if I said I wasn't there last year. Step one... Stay calm. You must teach the pup what is acceptable behavior and what isn't and that certainly won't happen overnight. Hopefully more experienced people will chime in and address your specific concerns but be consistent. If you establish a solid foundation and maintain it through consistency, things will get easier. 

Regarding the chewing, set the dog up for success, remove/move as much as possible so he has less to chew on. Don't leave him unattended for long, it doesn't take those needle teeth long to get through the plastic coating of an electrical cord.

A tired dog is a well behaved dog.

Beef bones are our favorite. 

Good luck!


----------



## MNHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

That's a puppy for you. Let him out every 30-45 minutes during the day and every time he whines at night. Provide him with lots of chew toys, be consistent, patient and don't get mad. You'll be tired for a while but he will get it within a month or so if you're consistent and don't let accidents happen in the house.

And remember, a tired puppy is the best kind! Lots of exercise and outdoor playtime will be your best asset.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

ducktrooper said:


> Just picked up a 7 week male pup 4 days ago and I'm losing my mind with all the issues arising from chewing, barking, jumping, no sleep, housebreaking, you name it. It's been 14 years since my last pup and I had my children at home to help. Now its my wife and I...and we both work. I just need some help getting through these next few weeks as I'm totally committed.
> 
> I bought Hillmans Training a Retriever Puppy and Sound Beginnings BUT they don't address all the issues and challenges of a new pup at home. I know what to do in terms of crate training but the rest of our routing isn't working. Add to this a 14 year old jealous male lab that doesn't give us an inch of space. Here are my main issues/questions I could use advice on:
> 
> ...


I added responses to each question, hopefully that will show up... read up.


----------



## steveMO (Nov 26, 2011)

Good answers above (all of them). Don't forget he'll have to whiz after each play session (including the indoor ones) and if his control does not improve in the next week, check for a bladder infection. Less likely with a male, but still possible.


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

Get an x pen so he can't roam the house. Control is the key. Always on a leash when loose in the house. So never loose in the house.


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

The x pen was the best thing that I implemented for my last puppy. He was ALWAYS in the x pen when I was not actively supervising him. He was not allowed from day one to jump up on the side of the x pen. He was either tethered to me, in the xpen, actively training, on a walk, or in his crate 100% of the time. He NEVER had an accident in the house. He NEVER chewed anything that he shouldn't chew. It was alot of work on my part but it does not last long and it is so worth it.

Leerburg has an excellent DVD on raising a working puppy. I followed it very closely and couldn't be happier.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I use an x-pen also. He has toys, bed, and potty box. He goes out to go potty with the other dogs during the day. By 3 months he goes in the crate all night. It's much easier.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

First of all, I am retired so the work issue is something you'll have to work around. As for specific "issues", most can be dealt with using one rule. A very young pup needs 24/7 supervision. *A crate or pen is a "supervisor".* 

Another thing to keep in mind, the pup doesn't need hours and hours of fun. Make up a schedule indicating at what times you have open for "one on one". Establish a daily routine that is predictable that fits YOUR schedule. A pup will adapt quickly to any consistent plan. Ten minute time slots for your personal attention and well spaced out will satisfy a pup. 

As for crate training, don't wait for him to tell you when he needs to go out. Decide what he needs and be early. Anticipation is much easier than reacting. If you are frustrated, it is because you don't have a workable plan....design one. 

One little exercise I always found useful was to tether a pup up close (six foot leash and soft collar) and sit on the floor with the him.....twice a day for at least ten minutes. Be quiet and calm. Show him how much fun doing nothing can be. This is an excellent time to take care of the biting issue (he can't dart in, attack and escape). Teach him that a pig ear is actually NOT his. Give and take under your terms. At first, ten minutes may seem like an eternity.....then make it twenty.









edit: I have two crates for a pup. One is where the pup is with us and the other is in a place where it essentially "quiet time". Since you are at work..the quiet time place might be a viable alternative. If they can see or hear you, "vocal begging" becomes an "art form".


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

1. Small crate or a partition in a big crate
2. Pup is either in the crate or supervised
3. If you let pup out of crate let him outside
4. If pup eats or drinks you let him outside
5. Pup should go out once an hour in the day. I've had pups sleep all night as very young pups. Some disagree but throw pup in bed with you at night. He'll love it, he'll sleep and you'll know when he stirs.
6. Always let pup out the same door and back inside through the same door.
7. If pup has an accident you try harder next time.
8. Hang some bells on string or light rope on the doorknob of that door. Tie a knot at the bottom. He'll bump it, then shake it. Soon he'll call you to let him out.
9. Enjoy the pup, take comfort in knowing that it doesn't last long. Oh, it'll seem long but it's over too soon.

If no one is home during the day I'd try a pen in the garage or basement. Not much else you can do.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

Dang. This is why I waited until I retired to get another pup. Guess I'll find out in a couple weeks.


----------



## lorneparker1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sounds like every other pup!

1. Crate training...using a smaller crate in house, with towel, but he still pees in it at night, even though I get up twice. Should I put a filler piece in the back of crate?

If he is peeing in his crate its either to big or he cant hold it long enough. He should be out side any time you let him out, any time he eats and drinks and every hour he is awake. During the night every 3 hours whether he wants to or not. Another big one is at night, he is out there to pee or poo not to play, make sure there is ZERO playing.

2. Pup is very active when out and while I have 6-7 varying chew toys, he has attention span of a knat. Invariably, he prefers fabric on curtains or furniture...or electrical cords. Should I limit his play area to one room as opposed to several rooms?

He should be not only in one room, but with someone. if you have something to do or someone cant keep 100% an eye on him. in the crate. I would suggest, especially in the early weeks your dog spends 80% of his time in a crate. Sleep, eat, pee-poo, 15mins of play/OB training, back in crate. 


3. How long is enough play time for each session? Should I feel bad about crating him right after a short play session when I have things to do? See above

4. How do I stop him from biting and trying to tear everything in his reach? Is it too early to start using Apple Bitter or something similar? No its not to early, but give him a no and shove something that is ok for him to chew on in his mouth.

5. What about jumping up on my and barking to get my attention when I'm seated? Seems like a bad habit developing? Push down and ignore. Normal puppy behaviour

6. Getting up in middle of night...how many times is reasonable before he'll start holding bladder better?every 2-3 hours.

7. Nipping at young grandchild(5 yrs old) again normal. replace with something that's ok.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

no towel or bedding in the crate until he does not use it as a toilet


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

what about no water after say 6pm?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Good point


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Also helpful is to not let puppy run out of crate early on. Pick them up and carry outside to pee. If you let them out on floor they will manage to pee on the way to the door.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

ducktrooper said:


> Just picked up a 7 week male pup 4 days ago and I'm losing my mind with all the issues arising from chewing, barking, jumping, no sleep, housebreaking, you name it. It's been 14 years since my last pup and I had my children at home to help. Now its my wife and I...and we both work. I just need some help getting through these next few weeks as I'm totally committed.
> 
> I bought Hillmans Training a Retriever Puppy and Sound Beginnings BUT they don't address all the issues and challenges of a new pup at home. I know what to do in terms of crate training but the rest of our routing isn't working. Add to this a 14 year old jealous male lab that doesn't give us an inch of space. Here are my main issues/questions I could use advice on:
> 
> ...


Since you stated that you are totally committed, then know that what is happening happens with all pups and being patience is the key. 
Hang in there.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow I guess I feel lucky. My pup is 11.5 weeks now and we have had him two weeks. The first two days he got up at 3 but back asleep till 6. Since then he sleeps from 10 to 6 every night. Even last night with some terrible thunder, I was thinking off getting under the bed.  He never goes in his kennel not even on his 6 hour flight. We do wear him out at night. I agree with who said a tired puppy is a good puppy. The vet said keep him away from parks where a lot of dogs are till all boosters are done, so we hike the hills and he drags his lead and boy he is good about staying right with us. He is a chewer but getting better and stays on his rawhide bones more lately. 

One more brag he swam today and retrieved his little dummy and was really horizontal, not vertical and splashing. He hasn't pooped in the house had a couple peeing accidents. More our fault put him out often, and go out with him and when he goes really praise him a lot. We haven't had anything in the house the last 3 days and he is catching on I think. 

My only concern has been he wants to play with our other dogs more then give us attention. My other labs were only pets and really lovers and wanted to be with us. I think he is getting better, when we first got him you picked him up to put him out and he moaned and wiggled to get get down and play. I do take him out and we do our short Bill Hillman sessions on lead, chase, and sit away from the other dogs. I play with him but then the biting starts and I tell him no so I can see why he wants to play with the other dogs. I do love on him when he is tired and short times when he is not. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

To help solidify pup bonding with You, it may be helpful to limit pups exposure to your other dogs for a while. Just you and him. Pup can hang with other dogs for a quick pee otherwise he doesn't see them.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Breck, I was thinking off that. I have a 6 yo lab female, a 3 yo female chihuahua and my new lab male puppy. We have a 1500 square foot house and a fenced back yard with a covered patio. I think it would be hard to separate them. If ones were out and other in they would be okay for a while then the barking would begin to come in. My female seemed a little hurt in the beginning so I have been spending time alone with her. She is great with the pup. Also I have been taking the pup to a friends ten acres to do our Hillman stuff. It is really hard to follow my vets advice and keep him away from parks and strange dog exposures. I am a school teacher and my last day is Friday, so I want to take the pup out soon and have some alone time with an all day fishing date. Then take the 6 yo out on her own for more then an hour or so. Thanks again, let summer begin.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

> Also helpful is to not let puppy run out of crate early on. Pick them up and carry outside to pee. If you let them out on floor they will manage to pee on the way to the door.


Definitely!

Can also help to walk pup on a leash for potty training ... then you can easily keeping him from "playing" instead of attending to business. If you live in a more rural area, one can tend to try and take a short-cut by not using a leash for this. It does help. As soon as business is done, you can pick him up and take him inside. 

You can also try establishing a specific area for pottying. I raise my pups with a litterbox of pine shavings, so a similar set-up for pup owners when they take puppy home can help with the transition. Can also be used in a pen if you set up such an area in your garage or basement for when you are at work.

Indeed, I've found that maturationally, there is quite a difference in bladder control between 7 wks & 8 wks, and 9 wks.


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't know where to begin thanking everyone for their empathy, encouragement, tips, and answers. I really appreciate the time you all took sharing your knowledge and experience. Good news is you've helped me and my wife with our outlook and sanity and we're already getting better results. Yesterday and last night...no accidents and much calmer. 

Things we've done that are helping a lot include removing comfort towel from crate, cutting off all water at 6:30, carrying him outside to do business and not getting him all jazzed up when he's there, keeping him confined to 1 room only and watching closely, and limiting play sessions to 15-30 minutes of good interaction before potty break and returning to crate. We'll continue to heed many of the other suggestions but I can sense that pup is figuring out the rules. I think we simply had too many variables and variations in our routine going on. Thanks again...I'm sure I'll be back soon on something. John


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

If only I had done this last summer. Looking back, I should have joined clubs and attended seminars before getting my pup. The learning curve is immense and I'm still catching up. Well played by seeking out the advice of these helpful folks early on... I certainly lost some of my sanity those first weeks that I'm not sure I'll ever get back. Luckily, the dogs are very resilient despite us and our complicated thinking.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Breck said:


> Also helpful is to not let puppy run out of crate early on. Pick them up and carry outside to pee. If you let them out on floor they will manage to pee on the way to the door.


Good idea. If you do let the pup out of the crate at, say, 2:30 AM, you should probably put your pants on first. Having your foot peed on at that time of the AM is not funny until MUCH later in the dog's life. Or so I have heard.


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like a normal puppy. One piece of advice is lose the towel in his crate. Its unnecessary, just one more thing to have to wash when he soils it... and he will.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Mine wher easy to house train.
Wife gets up all times of night for snacks and lets them out and I never know


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Cass said:


> One piece of advice is lose the towel in his crate. Its unnecessary, just one more thing to have to wash.


Or eat..........


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

I really enjoyed this thread. I haven't gotten my puppy yet, but was warned on all those things you are losing your sanity on. I need to bookmark this thread for when my time comes. Good luck guys!


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

Day 2 since I got feedback and second nite of no accidents. I ditched towel. Am finding he's starting to quiet down a little quicker after being returned to crate. Took a long walk off lead around some soccer fields yesterday and he loved it. Was much easier the rest of the nite as exercise mellowed him. He's no longer nipping my hands as I've found that a couple of gentle gag reflexes with my hand in his mouth make my them less "tasty". Still have to watch him like crazy in the house because he'll get in these occasional "tazmanian devil" moods.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

Well this thread is going to help me in a couple weeks when I pick up my pup. I'm glad you posted up.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

ducktrooper said:


> Day 2 since I got feedback and second nite of no accidents. I ditched towel. Am finding he's starting to quiet down a little quicker after being returned to crate. Took a long walk off lead around some soccer fields yesterday and he loved it. Was much easier the rest of the nite as exercise mellowed him. He's no longer nipping my hands as I've found that a couple of gentle gag reflexes with my hand in his mouth make my them less "tasty". Still have to watch him like crazy in the house because he'll get in these occasional "tazmanian devil" moods.


Good deal...I have faith in you guys.

If there is any consolation....I am getting another pup from the Lewiston Idaho area from a good breeder and will go thru what you are going thru now.  
It's all good.


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

I picked up Hillman's Art and Science of Raising a puppy...it's outstanding as it focuses totally on preparing for puppy, housebreaking, crate training, leads/collars, socialization, etc. It has reinforced things suggested on here but also gone into great detail on hows and whys. This will segway very well with early OB and training. Thanks again


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Is this the same pup that came home with parasites? Might explain a lot of the bathroom issues.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

First night home with mine. No "accidents" but plenty of ups and downs interrupting the sleep with bathroom calls. Took her out this morning after feed and water and she quickly took care of business. However she vomited up her kibbles a while later. That has me a little concerned.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

passthru said:


> First night home with mine. No "accidents" but plenty of ups and downs interrupting the sleep with bathroom calls. Took her out this morning after feed and water and she quickly took care of business. However she vomited up her kibbles a while later. That has me a little concerned.


Any noodles (round worms) come up with that kibble? When is your first vet appointment?


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

No worms. She just went to the vet on the 12th. Got the receipt from the breeder. Clean bill of health, wormed and all first shots and weight good. I have a well puppy visit with my vet scheduled for Thursday the 25th. Was going to do it two days sooner but I have to travel on business early in the week so I had to put it off.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

passthru said:


> No worms. She just went to the vet on the 12th. Got the receipt from the breeder. Clean bill of health, wormed and all first shots and weight good. I have a well puppy visit with my vet scheduled for Thursday the 25th. Was going to do it two days sooner but I have to travel on business early in the week so I had to put it off.



Personally I would have made that vet appointment for today or tomorrow, but thats just me. How long does your contract give you to have the pup examined?


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

I would have too but I was out of state on a construction project and was unsure of our return date so I played it safe and scheduled for early in the next week. I had to reschedule due to having to be out of town again early next week. I've been in contact with the breeder and he is fine with that.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

She did it again with lunch. She guzzled down a bunch of water, wolfed down the kibbles, no chewing needed, and then promptly belched it all up. She then ate the kibbles. Softer and easier to chew maybe. She has kept them down. I think she is bloating on the water and expelling it.


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

Put a large rock in the food bowl to slow down her eating, it helped with my pup.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

passthru said:


> She did it again with lunch. She guzzled down a bunch of water, wolfed down the kibbles, no chewing needed, and then promptly belched it all up. She then ate the kibbles. Softer and easier to chew maybe. She has kept them down. I think she is bloating on the water and expelling it.


This is a baby puppy you just brought home? Try soaking the kibble in water before you give it to her, maybe you just need to learn to feed the puppy appropriate proportions. It is amazing how much the kibble expands with the water.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

That's what the breeder said. I will try soaking the kibble next go around. She kept them down after she scarfed them back down. Full of piss and vinegar and doing fine.


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

Soaking the kibbles seems to have worked. No further issues.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but what's an X pen


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

X-pen is short for exercise pen--foldable temporary pen.

Meredith


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

I believe it is one of several designs such as the one I have . . .


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Ex-pens are indispensable for puppy care  Another great tactic when you are home with the puppy is "tethering". You attach puppy's leash to your belt at all times when pup is out of crate or ex-pen. This prevents bored pup from slinking off into corner(or another room) to potty or chew something. Tethering increases bonding and helps you learn to "read" your new puppy. Teaching pup to ring a bell hanging from doorknob to indicate he needs to go out is a fun and practical skill. Retriever training sources don't often cover the very young puppy's initial adjustment to your home. Here are some good puppy books.....
http://www.amazon.com/My-Smart-Pupp...14&sr=1-18&keywords=best+puppy+training+books

http://www.amazon.com/Puppy-Primer-...34928685&sr=1-3&keywords=puppy+training+books


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

Well water dog briefly and vaguely mentions some of it. However I plan to transition to Smart works asap. The key I've found in the past is time spent. Which is why for years I didn't get another dog. Retired now I'm ready to try again.


----------



## fax6202 (Sep 17, 2013)

The X-pen is something I wish I had tried


----------



## fax6202 (Sep 17, 2013)

Also, not sure if someone else posted, but they make food bowls with bulges in the bowl to promote slower eating, but I guess a rock would work just as good...lol


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

She's doing fine on that point. Picking up sit well too. Now the sharp puppy teeth are a challenge . . .


----------

